# Welchen Draht für Köfisysteme?



## grubenreiner (30. Oktober 2016)

Grüßt euch,

ich will mir für aktiv gefischte Köfis einige Systeme bauen da mir die  käuflichen a la Drachkovich nicht zusagen. Zuviele Drillinge, falsche  Größe etc. pp.

Wie heißt denn der starre Draht den ich hierfür benötige, ähnlich der  starren Achsen von Spinnern oder dem Draht von Spinnerbaits oder  derjenige der an Schleppsystemen zum  Einsatz kommt.

Peinlich, aber Metall ist nicht mein Fachgebiet.
Federstahldraht rostfrei? oder was wird da üblicherweise verwendet?

ich brauche den Draht für die Hauptachse Wirbelöse->Haken, sollte  recht starr bzw. formfest sein und dementsprechend Tragkraft haben.


Vielen Dank


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welchen Draht für Köfisysteme?*

Dentaldraht!?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welchen Draht für Köfisysteme?*

Edelstahl Schweissdraht 1mm kannst Du nehmen.


----------



## carpforce1 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welchen Draht für Köfisysteme?*

Schwießdraht für VA (1.4316) geht sehr gut. 
Nutze ich auch am meisten da ich problemlos dran komme.
Die Stärke die ich meistens nutze ist jedoch 1,6 - 1,7 mm 

Von der Spule gibt es auch 0,8 mm, 1 mm und 1,2 mm.

Ansonsten Federstahldraht aus VA.

Grüße
Carpforce


----------



## west1 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welchen Draht für Köfisysteme?*

Edelstahldraht 1 mm von dem hier, den benutze ich für Spinnerachsen, Wobbler und sonstiges Spinnanglergebastel


----------



## schuahcremesepp (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welchen Draht für Köfisysteme?*

Für solche Sachen benutze ich ebenfalls V2A-Draht.
Für Köfi-Systeme würde ich 1mm bzw 1,2mm nehmen.
Hier gibts den relativ preiswert:
https://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/V2A-Draht-5m


----------



## grubenreiner (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welchen Draht für Köfisysteme?*

Danke euch! Mit den Antworten kann ich jetzt loslegen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welchen Draht für Köfisysteme?*



west1 schrieb:


> .... den benutze ich für Spinnerachsen, Wobbler und sonstiges Spinnanglergebastel



Bisschen teuer, wenn es ne Kleinmenge sein soll, schau dir z.Bsp. das an, selber Preis aber ~160m


----------



## west1 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Welchen Draht für Köfisysteme?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Bisschen teuer, wenn es ne Kleinmenge sein soll, schau dir z.Bsp. das an, selber Preis aber ~160m



Ne ist nicht teuer und mit Sicherheit billiger und besser als der von Bleigussformen.....


----------



## schuahcremesepp (1. November 2016)

*AW: Welchen Draht für Köfisysteme?*



west1 schrieb:


> Ne ist nicht teuer und mit Sicherheit billiger und besser als der von Bleigussformen.....



Muss ich dir recht geben. Vor allem für den Einsatz im Salzwasser ist V4A sicherlich besser geeignet.
Was mich aber interssieren würde: Gibt es einen spürbaren Unterschied in der Biegsamkeit, bzw. Steifheit zwischen V2A-Draht und V4A-Draht bei gleicher Materialstärke?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (4. November 2016)

*AW: Welchen Draht für Köfisysteme?*



west1 schrieb:


> Ne ist nicht teuer und mit Sicherheit billiger und besser als der von Bleigussformen.....



Keine Ahnung wer meine Links oben entfernt hat, aber wenn ich 160m für den Preis bekomme den du für 30m zahlst (also 5-mal so viel), dann ist es für mich teuer. 

z.Bsp:

1kg ER308

1kg MBM316


----------



## Purist (4. November 2016)

*AW: Welchen Draht für Köfisysteme?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> z.Bsp:
> 
> 1kg ER308
> 
> 1kg MBM316




Wie gut lässt der sich biegen?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (4. November 2016)

*AW: Welchen Draht für Köfisysteme?*

Der 308 lässt sich meiner Meinung nach besser biegen, der 316 ist etwas zäher.


----------



## west1 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Welchen Draht für Köfisysteme?*

Edelstahl Schweißdraht hatte ich bisher nur einen der mir einigermaßen für Spinnerachsen fest genug war und der war aus der Werkstatt von einer Großrolle. Die Baumarkt Rollen, ähnlich wie die in deinem Link, die ich schon getestet habe waren mir alle zu weich. Die Stangenware hab ich noch nicht getestet. Für gescheiden Draht zahl ich dann lieber etwas mehr ....

Ich hab übrigens deine Links nicht entfernt :m


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (4. November 2016)

*AW: Welchen Draht für Köfisysteme?*

Dir ist aber schon bewusst das der 316 genau das ist was du benutzt ....
Aber du kannst gerne das 5-fache oder mehr bezahlen, das ist ja Jedem selbst überlassen. 

Hier noch als Rollenware, wobei ich Stangenware für Achsen besser finde.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MBM-316LSi-1-4430-Edelstahl-Schweisdraht-1-0-mm-1kg-D-100-/152122894307


----------



## angler1996 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Welchen Draht für Köfisysteme?*

von dem v4a,  bin ich wieder weg, der ist steifer als v2a,
 nur wenn der irgendwo nicht ganz rund gebogen ist, bricht das


----------



## bavariabeni (6. November 2016)

*AW: Welchen Draht für Köfisysteme?*

Was für n zufallmeiner ist heut  gekommen

Ich benutze auch den von bleigussformen.de lässt sich gut biegen  preis is ok und versand auch schnell 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------

